# March 2009 - Photo Contest Winners



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*THE HONEY WOLVES - Jaime & Lucy*









Puppy contest winner:* Bob-N-Tash - Bob*


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is just too cute. Looks like he had a very long day.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

awesome shots, I love them too


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

congrats . pretty pics


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I must have posted before Jaime & Lucy's picture was up. That is a beautiful shot also.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you know, it's just not fair to compete against such good photography and beautiful subjects when i end up with tons of photos like this :doh:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

haha, that was really funny , those should be included


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> you know, it's just not fair to compete against such good photography and beautiful subjects when i end up with tons of photos like this :doh:


I have quite a few of those kinds too! LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Joe said:


> haha, that was really funny , those should be included


maybe sometime we should have a "post your best _bad_ photo" contest - some of the rest of us might actually do better :curtain:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

congrats to the winners, great pictures.

Faith's mommy, I have a lot of them too...LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats to the winners. I liked both of them.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Two great looking shots.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats to both winners!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Two fabulous pictures !!!! Congrats.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh we are so very excited... but Joe.... I thought I entered the March Puppy Contest. Shouldn't this thread be called the MARCH 2009 winners?

And a BIG THANK YOU to everyone that voted for Bob. 

Christine and Bob and Natasha


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Congratulations, beautiful photos. 
Congratualtions Bob. Love Aunt Dianne


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to both the winners !!!


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW Just awesome photos!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Winners! WooRoo! (I like the almost dog pictures too...yep, I have a few like that...:O)


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! they are both great!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Great pictures! Does anyone know where the 1st one was taken?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Oh we are so very excited... but Joe.... I thought I entered the March Puppy Contest. Shouldn't this thread be called the MARCH 2009 winners? ...


Yes you're right. Sorry, this is now fixed.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!!! Great photos!

Yes...I agree...an outake picture contest would be a hoot! I have lots of them too!


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Those are great pictures. Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations to both of you, brilliant pics !!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am just catching up to this thread now. Wow, what great pictures. I love them both. Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!!! Those are definately winning pics  I won't enter Charlie. He can't handle rejection....lol


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrtulations to the winners!!!!! Both will look great in a calendar.

An outtakes would be funny! Would be neat if the last page and/or back cover of the calendar was thumbnail outtakes - or runner ups. Leave it to me to try and complicate things : 


Tiffany


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's to Jaime, Lucy, and Bob!! I like the idea of having a "Worst Photo" contest too. That would have many more entrants though, I'm sure!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Congrat's to Jaime, Lucy, and Bob!! I like the idea of having a "Worst Photo" contest too. That would have many more entrants though, I'm sure!!


 
Ya know... it doesn't necessarily have to be something that goes into a calendar - but could just be fun. I could see this bringing out some VERY creative - funny photos. One doesn't have to be a great photographer to be creative and/or come up with some hilarious "worst" photos : could be fun!


Tiffany


----------



## <3 Goldens (Mar 10, 2008)

They're so cute!! Congratulations!


----------

